# Hanne Popow family shot



## Achamore (Oct 19, 2016)

Couldn't resist taking the time to bring these all out of the greenhouse and take a family portrait. Photo includes Phragmipedium besseae and besseae flavum; Phrag schlimii; Phrag Hanne Popow (including one made with besseae flavum); and Phrag St. Ouen (which is Hanne Popow crossed back with besseae).


----------



## troy (Oct 19, 2016)

Excellent!!! Are they all hanna popow and it's hybrids?


----------



## trdyl (Oct 19, 2016)

That is quite a display there Don!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2016)

troy said:


> Excellent!!! Are they all hanna popow and it's hybrids?



What the..?? You need to get some Phrags. 
Left to right
besseae, schlimii (species that make Hanne Popow), Hanne Popow, Saint Ouen, Hanne Popow, besseae flavum, dalessandroi (or maybe Jersey), Hanne Popow, Hanne Popow flavum, besseae flavum.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 19, 2016)

Really very nice. Excellent growing!
David


----------



## Jaljala (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd go to this family diner anytime! :drool:


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm so glad you couldn't resist showing off! All of them
are gorgeous and blooming at the same time is almost
unheard of for me.  I'm convinced you have magic Scottish
water.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful all of them, but especially that besseae flavum in the middle *drool*


----------



## Secundino (Oct 20, 2016)

Now that is a sight! Wow! Splendid!

Thanks for gathering the family and sharing with us!


----------



## Achamore (Oct 20, 2016)

NYEric said:


> What the..?? You need to get some Phrags.
> Left to right
> besseae, schlimii (species that make Hanne Popow), Hanne Popow, Saint Ouen, Hanne Popow, besseae flavum, dalessandroi (or maybe Jersey), Hanne Popow, Hanne Popow flavum, besseae flavum.



NYEric you got it almost perfect. The Hanne Popow in the lower left is also a flavum, according to the tag that came with it from Orchids Limited. It must have had its great pouch colour come in from the schlimii parent, as it is the best Hanne Popow flavum I have had or seen.

In any case, yes, its the first time I've ever had so many of this group blooming all at once, so I thought I should record it..! Kind of fun, eh..?


----------



## eteson (Oct 20, 2016)

Great shot!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2016)

Cool, thanks for sharing. The water you use must be excellent. How often do you water them?


----------



## phraggy (Oct 20, 2016)

Lovely phrags Don and very well grown.

Ed


----------



## Achamore (Oct 20, 2016)

My water supply is from freshwater springs in the gardens that surround our house, so lots of dissolved salts, and very acidic. Mostly I water nearly all the phrags every day, pretty heavily. The main exception are the ones in rockwool, which I water every 3 days or so. (I don't like rockwool for several reasons, not least because it messes with my daily watering, which keeps things simple.)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, you know what to do at repotting time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow~ what a great picture!
I love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Achamore (Oct 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Well, you know what to do at repotting time.



Not so simple. Phrags really do not like coming out of rockwool and into bark. Basically they lose a couple of year's growth as they recover from the change. So I am very reluctant these days to make that change, unless I feel I must. It seems that the micro-fibres of the rockwool tend to cling to the roots, and when you remove the rockwool, you can't remove those tiny fibres effectively without damaging the roots. So the new potting mix only really begins to do well once new roots have grown to take over. So they look pretty sad for a long while. :sob:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice family pic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2016)

What a beautiful group of flowers! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2016)

simply stunning collection. Congratulations.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks folks. As I said, its the first time in 18 years of growing phrags that I have had so many of this group in bloom at the same time, seemed worth the while recording it..!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow - great looking group of plants. Nicely done.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 22, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## Achamore (Oct 23, 2016)

By the way, you can see a huge difference in quality between the 2 Hanne Popow flavums. The poor one is in the upper right, bought from one of the Belgian growers who was just trying to raise pot plants for the wider market. Its pretty unexciting. The other is lower right corner, bought from Orchids Limited in Minnesota, and shows the typical care they put into their breeding lines.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 23, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Thanks folks. As I said, its the first time in 18 years of growing phrags that I have had so many of this group in bloom at the same time, seemed worth the while recording it..!



Very nice display! Congratulation!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2016)

The yellow /pastel coloring on the Belgian sourced blooms is nice. It lacks the size and foRm of the OL breeding but has good color.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Oct 23, 2016)

One big happy family!

May these and future generations bring you great joy!

Thanks for posting.


----------

